# Wrap for elderly



## lavonne10 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would think this would work well for people in nursing homes;without buttons. I'm going to make one for my 95 year old grandmother.http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29

I hope I did this right. It's my first time.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks a great idea. Its an extra layer when needed. 
With the machine washable yarns we have nowadays, even if you make it with some wool in it to make it warmer it would be practical.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I love the way the pattern is simply described. I am sure your grandmother will love it!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. This is something that will be very helpful.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. This is something that will be very helpful.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, I have a great aunt that would love this.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you for this - it is something i can make for my daughter who has difficulty in wearing items that have sleees - this will cover her arms nicely but leave the underarm free


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, thank you so very much. I will make it for an elderly lady friend who was just honored by her garden club for her many years of service.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Love vintage things and this is really neat


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been looking for this pattern for a long time.
Two of my sis have asked for a shawl/with sleeves....
and you brought it right to me!
Many thanks!!!


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

'Sorry ! Hit send twice !


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks perfect for anyone ! Fabulous pattern, and easy. 
I have tried to clarify the needle sizes in my copy. 
Can anyone contribute ideas ? Thanks for help...and esp. for the great pattern.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

cynthiaknitter said:


> Looks perfect for anyone ! Fabulous pattern, and easy.
> I have tried to clarify the needle sizes in my copy.
> Can anyone contribute ideas ? Thanks for help...and esp. for the great pattern.


Size 8 US(5mm). The 3/8 inch calculates out to a 9.5mm which does not exist. Use either a US13 or US15


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not considered "elderly" yet... But I think I'll make one for myself


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice thank you


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

rainie said:


> Size 8 US(5mm). The 3/8 inch calculates out to a 9.5mm which does not exist. Use either a US13 or US15


The only assumption I could come up with is that "3/8 inch Leviathan" refers to a particular brand of knitting needles, which brand once existed. I carried out a Google search and found that someone else had come to the same conclusion. I don't know whether it was in reference to this pattern or another one. I must say that is a new term to me. Rainie, did you make the same assumption? - or are you familiar with the term from somewhere else? -just curious.


----------



## bettylou (Feb 13, 2011)

how would you sew up the sleeves?


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

how about a person in a wheelchair easy to put on.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Have been looking for something like this. It is chilly in the house during winter. Don't want lace for every day


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I think this is a great pattern for everyone,done in funky colours even teenagers would love it.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I think this is a great pattern for everyone,done in funky colours even teenagers would love it.


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Love this. Think I'll have a go at this for myself.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

love this, great stash buster, going to make this for myself, and use up some yarn, thank you for pattern, love vintage stuff, actually it looks quite modern, now to decide what colours to use.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> The only assumption I could come up with is that "3/8 inch Leviathan" refers to a particular brand of knitting needles, which brand once existed. I carried out a Google search and found that someone else had come to the same conclusion. I don't know whether it was in reference to this pattern or another one. I must say that is a new term to me. Rainie, did you make the same assumption? - or are you familiar with the term from somewhere else? -just curious.


No, I never heard of them, but I did find this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154545-1.html 
I just converted inches to mm 25.4mm/inch times 3/8inch = 9.5mm therefore the only options we have nowadays is US13(9mm) or US15(10mm). Some member might still have the ones called for. My giant needles, US50(25mm) are stamped 1 inch.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I will make one for myself for when I sit and knit, watch tv or read. Won't be bothered with trying to keep shawl around my shoulders when I move. Great pattern. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I looked at a conversion chart that showed US, UK and Old UK sizes.
I came up with (in a confused kind of way), with size 6 needles and then the larger ones as 8 or 9. I'd appreciate it if someone would take a look and offer an opinion
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Knitting_Needle_Sizes

Incidentally I remember that until the early fifties bedshawls,jackets were in common use for anyone spending time sitting up in bed (like for reading). Seems like a very practical idea to continue


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I am not elderly and i would like it!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

BUT....looking elsewhere it seems to be the larger needles are 13.

Since no gauge is given it is driving me nuts not to know the correct info to make this bed shawl!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

P.S Knitphile seems pretty sure the larger needles would be 13 or 15 and this seems to make sense using 2 strands of DK yarn


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i used to make these for the elderly all the time it is just a rectangle with a ribbed cuff at each end and sewn about 2 inches above the cuff it was always a success i used to make them on my knitting machine before i sold it


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Ruth Ray said:


> I looked at a conversion chart that showed US, UK and Old UK sizes.
> I came up with (in a confused kind of way), with size 6 needles and then the larger ones as 8 or 9. I'd appreciate it if someone would take a look and offer an opinion
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Knitting_Needle_Sizes
> 
> Incidentally I remember that until the early fifties bedshawls,jackets were in common use for anyone spending time sitting up in bed (like for reading). Seems like a very practical idea to continue


I think you might be confusing the US and UK numbers with metric, which is at least a real measurement. OldUK6 and US8 equal 5mm, OldUK00 and US13 equal 9mm, OldUK000 and US15 equal 10mm, 3/8 inch equals 9.5mm, Leviathan means very large and satan-like (hard to work with). If any of you are using US needles dating before 1942, there is no guaranty what the size marking mean.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think they had those huge needles until fairly recently, did they? 
I think this is trying to tell you to use US size 8 for ribbed cuffs and US size 10 1/2 or 11 for body. (Both of those size needles would work with DK yarn as described, wouldn't it)


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree, very nice. I like the idea of the "sleeves".


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

lkb850 said:


> I don't think they had those huge needles until fairly recently, did they?
> I think this is trying to tell you to use US size 8 for ribbed cuffs and US size 10 1/2 or 11 for body. (Both of those size needles would work with DK yarn as described, wouldn't it)


When I review the pattern it seems the smaller needles are used for more than just the rib
"With white wool cast on 36 stitches and work k2, p2 rib for 5 inches. Take contrasting shade of wool and knit both together (working in garter stitch), increasing 1 stitch at beginning and end of every row until 72 stitches are on needle.
Take the large needles and knit plain for 40 inches or length required.
Now use size 6 needles and decrease 1 stitch at beginning and end of every row until 36 sts remain".

Doesnt it seem like they don't say to use to use the larger needles till they direct us to "take the large needles and knit plain for 40 inches"?
Wish there was an easy and certain contemporary pattern for this. Maybe l I will do a search


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

very nice-thank you. Maybe will knit this for???? I do like it a lot and will add to my list of projects. Think all ages would like this one!


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for a wonderful idea!

Mari


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I appreciate all of the musings and answers ! Thank you ! Keep thinking and contributing !


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

still wondering at which point you begin with larger needles,
as I questioned in a message before. the pattern seems to indicate not till you are working on the 40 inches section


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

"With white wool cast on 36 stitches and work k2, p2 rib for 5 inches. Take contrasting shade of wool and knit both together (working in garter stitch), increasing 1 stitch at beginning and end of every row *until 72 stitches are on needle.
Take the large needles and knit plain* for 40 inches or length required.
Now use size UK6(US8) needles and decrease 1 stitch at beginning and end of every row until 36 sts remain.
Take white wool and work k2, p2 rib for 5 inches. Cast of loosely, sew up cuffs.
Finish with a crochet edging either in rabbit wool, silk, or wool around part knitted with large pins. Tie in front with ribbon."

Only the center 40 inches(1meter+) is done on the larger needles. The double stranding of yarn starts right after the cuffs.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot. It just seemed like larger needles might be used as soon as there were double strands.
I think I can comfortably plan to take on this lovely project now!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Another twist has been added!
I went to print out the pattern and happened across the same pattern for bed shawl on Ravelry. Though their link takes you to our Vintage pattern shown here,
first you will see a printed description and product info where they say to use aran weight (Ravelry site says this) but the link then takes you back to double strand of DK?

NOTE that they call Greenock Scottish Fleece an aran weight yarn

Any one think you could just do the whole thing in the heavier weight?

One Piece Bed Wrap
by Fleming, Reid & Co. Ltd
Published in
KnitWiki
Knitting-and.com
Handbook of Knitting & Crocheting
Craft
Knitting
Category
Shrug / Bolero
Published
January 2007
Yarns suggested
Greenock Scottish Fleece
Yarn weight
Aran / 10 ply (8 wpi) [Information on yarn weights]
Needle size
US 8 - 5.0 mm
US 13 - 9.0 mm
Hook size
4.5 mm


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

OKAY - found an answer from a post here on KP in July

If I am correct I believe the general rule is...
2 lace = fingering, 2 fingering = DK
2 DK = worsted, 2 worsted = bulky.

I suppose 1 DK for the smaller needles and 1 strand of worsted where our pattern calls for two strands of DK

That way the Ravelry yarn info and needle sizes make sense


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I am sharing it with my church's knitting group and we will be making some for
gifts for our elderly nursing home friends.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Lavonne10 for this post. I think anyone would love wearing this when feeling chilly! A great gift; something I would enjoy too. Also big thanks to other posters on this; will watch, bookmark and keep up on suggestions.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lavonne10 said:


> I would think this would work well for people in nursing homes;without buttons. I'm going to make one for my 95 year old grandmother.http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29
> 
> I hope I did this right. It's my first time.


I made this (look at the photo) for my mom.. who is 93 years young.. she loves it.. I made it out of cascade duo eco.. so soft, light and warm..

It's entrelac, my own design (well not really a design) just instructions from Mom on how she wanted it done..

It sits on her shoulders which is why she likes it. She doesn't have to keep shifting it around.

the only trouble i see with the one you like is that the front isn't long enough to keep her chest warm when she sits. It's good for her shoulders and back, but not the front.. because it's so short in the front.. Just sayin!

a Ruana would work better, I think...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruana

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-stitch-ruana

The second one's fronts are really long, I wouldn't make them so long.. the back yes, but not the front so much..

basically you make a large square with the front split down the middle ... that way it sits on the shoulders and you can wrap the front either around like a shawl, or clip it together like a cardigan or leave it hanging...

Just my thoughts... since I went through what you are going through. .Did tons of research and discussion with my 93 year old Mom...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and BTW my mom hated the idea of sleeves.. she said... if I want sleeves, I'll wear a sweater.. the point of not having sleeves is so that when she feels hot she can just throw it off and when she gets chilly again just wrap it on.. no need to fidget with her arms.. (she has a problem with her rotary cup in her shoulder)...


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

CAUTION

When knitting wraps, shawls etc for those in nursing homes, make sure they are of a size that will not cause s problem for those in wheelchairs.
I have a book of Prayer Shawn patterns from Lion Brand Homespun and the ones thast show wheelchair worn ones are deliberatedly putting safety first


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

P.S
Not every nursing home resident would remember to only use this pattern in bed where length may not matter


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had this pattern in my wait aka procrastination Q for a long time. I'm thinking of doing it stripes from stash and think it would be a practical `thing' to wear whilst knitting, crocheting or any other handicraft where you arms can move freely without getting too warm. Times many, I take a layer off once I get into my (mainly) knitting stride.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pattern!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a very interesting pattern but is your grandmother in a wheelchair? If so, then the shawl will be too long in back because she will be sitting on it and arm movement will be hindered. 

When my mother was knitting shawls for wheelchair bound patients she knit wide rectangular shawls with cuffs on both ends that were sewn together. The patients slipped there arms thru the cuffs and the shawls covered their shoulders. NO worrying about sleeves and excess material getting caught in the wheels.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

HappyKnitting said:


> I'm not considered "elderly" yet... But I think I'll make one for myself


I intend to make one for myself too. But then people keep trying to tell me I'm old.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

If anyone ever does make this let us know how it turns out and what size needles you ended up using! Meanwhile, for you crocheters, there is a similar pattern available from Leisure Arts for a Cuffed Shawl. I just bought it last week so haven't had a chance to see how it turns out. I can't find a pamphlet number but it is called "The Cuffed Shawl" and is by Shelle Hendrix. There's a couple of different versions included in the pattern: a hooded one, a ruffled shawl version, a hybrid scarf, and a button-up poncho with or without the hood.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> This is a very interesting pattern but is your grandmother in a wheelchair? If so, then the shawl will be too long in back because she will be sitting on it and arm movement will be hindered.
> 
> When my mother was knitting shawls for wheelchair bound patients she knit wide rectangular shawls with cuffs on both ends that were sewn together. The patients slipped there arms thru the cuffs and the shawls covered their shoulders. NO worrying about sleeves and excess material getting caught in the wheels.


My Mom (the pix) is in a wheelchair.. so I measured it and made only what she needed to cover her back, and she doesn't sit on any of it.. To me.. if she says it works for her.. then it works.. she can be in her wheelchair and throw it over the back and then grab it again and put it on.. it doesn't interfere with the wheels or the armrests or anything... what better case study than a 93 year old woman in a wheelchair herself..

And I love the enterlac.. it gives it some style and interest..


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrap is stunning. My mother uses a wheelchair too. She is no longer able to stand at all. My mom wears sweaters almost all of the time and has never complained about wearing them. She asks me to return them to her now that the weather is changing. I took them home to wash & I live 150 miles away from her.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

bettylou said:


> how would you sew up the sleeves?


I sewed mine with matching yarn and a yarn needle, stitching into the bottom and coming out the top with each stitch.

I used pattern found at: http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss-cuffed-dolman-shrug.html. 
I think you'll have to copy & paste the link, because after I made the original post, I clicked on the link and it went to Yarnspiration website but not to the shrug. When I cut & pasted the link, it went directly to the pattern.

It can be made quickly because on many of the rows, you wrap the yarn around the needle twice. I use mine about every night because my husband is much more warm natured than I. I added an I-cord tie to the front. It's not too long for folks wheelchair bound. I'm planning to make more for home-bound friends because I know they would be very useful for them.

I love this cocoon!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I would like this for myself. Thanks for the link.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

lavonne10 said:


> I would think this would work well for people in nursing homes;without buttons. I'm going to make one for my 95 year old grandmother.http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29
> 
> I hope I did this right. It's my first time.


This will be great for your Grandmother and so easy to put on.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

When you get to Yarnspirations website just type in Cuffed Dohlman Shrug in the search box and it takes you to it.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Very practical for someone who is in bed or out of bed. thank you for the link! with the sleeves and cuffs, they could eat or write or knit!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

lavonne10 said:


> I would think this would work well for people in nursing homes;without buttons. I'm going to make one for my 95 year old grandmother.http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29
> 
> I hope I did this right. It's my first time.


I think I'll use I-cords for the ties.


----------

